# Horse lookin'  for friends



## Shappyra (Nov 20, 2017)

Heya,
so I am looking for someone interested in roleplaying or maybe just have a chit-chat.
So if interested in RP this is what I got:
I am open to suggestions for as long it doesn't get absurd.
SFW or NSFW I don't mind, it all suits me.
I'm not the best when it comes to grammar so once in a while some weird sentences might be written.
Kinks ain't a problem for as long as they aren't things like:
Vore,unbirthing,inflation,butt stuff.
My character lives in the XV century, but not necessarily.

This is just the surface so to say. To catch me you can write me on these messengers:
Discord: Shapyra#3069
Skype: Peledyte1
Telegram: @AssassinHorse


----------



## Steelite (Nov 20, 2017)

Sent ya a discord request


----------



## PoliteCat (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey there, Im a lil shy but wanted to meet new furs to get better at being more outgoing.

 Sent a discord request


----------



## Juniper (Nov 21, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> Heya,
> so I am looking for someone interested in roleplaying or maybe just have a chit-chat.
> So if interested in RP this is what I got:
> I am open to suggestions for as long it doesn't get absurd.
> ...



Hello! I'm looking for friends too and your sona is very beautiful if that's him/her in your avatar! I'd be interested in some roleplay or chat, whatever you're up for really. Is it okay if I shoot you a friend request on Discord?


----------



## Shappyra (Nov 21, 2017)

Juniper said:


> Hello! I'm looking for friends too and your sona is very beautiful if that's him/her in your avatar! I'd be interested in some roleplay or chat, whatever you're up for really. Is it okay if I shoot you a friend request on Discord?


Go right ahead, and I couldn't put up an ref..since it's aint done yet


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 21, 2017)

Send you a request in Discord. I have other nickname and avatar there so you may not recognise me - I'm Blacky.


----------



## PinkBunBunny (Nov 21, 2017)

sent you a discord request I'm menel


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, Shapp, I’d be proud to talk or RP with you any time you like.  I’m on Skype, just message “draxgoldfur” and say hi!


----------

